# got my new H bar today



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i have been putting off getting an H bar for ages, i felt i was OK with the grooming arm that i have, but with doing more of my friends dogs who don't stand like my girls do i has become more of a necessity, so my mum offered to get me mum, but i am going to go halvers with her on it. 

not got a proper belly strap yet but this bar came with 3 nooses so i used them just for effect(handy as i just ruined the one i had because i caught it with me clippers  ) the girls were very good and seemed happy with it. 

it was so funny with Echo i can get her to put her paws on the table and lift her bum so she pulls herself up onto the table. so i decided to try the others so called Gypsy and tapped the table, expecting her to pop her paws up, but she just jumped on the table, Echo then copied her, but she is a bigger dog and i had to catch her bum and help her settle her feet. lol so i had too poos on the 
table of their own choice. 




































i put a sossege on the tble as the cept doing this but would stay so i could take the photo so i knew they would stay if i lef a treat. 

a bit mean on gypsy but honestly she just tuned her head when i took the photo she wasnt pulling to get off


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!! quite the set up that you have now! you are well on your way....good for you Kendal


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kendal .. I only want a new clipper set for my birthday .. I must show hubby your set up, then he will know what is coming next on JoJo's wish list lol .... your girls look fab as always xxxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol think ill need to give the girls another bath sooner than planned just so i can try it out.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

How long do Inca's legs look!! Your dogs all look very happy on the table!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol i think its just the angle but i do love their legs


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

That is some serious kit! Having four to groom, you deserve it!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The table iv had for about 4 years its just the bar that's new. Really exited to use it. its going to make things easier.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

I love the picture of the other 3 with their paws on the table! The look gorgeous as ever!

H
xx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Great photos, I wish my Bertie was that obliging when I need to groom him!

Clare and Bertie


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahh Kendal- what lovely slim looking girls!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Excellent. This is helping me, as I now want a grooming table - well hubby has said I should groom Millie as I did a good job on the grooming course.

Trouble is, its not just a grooming table, I've made a list, ouchy the cost mounts up.


----------

